# Awning Attack!!!



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just brought our 25RSS home yesterday. Anyways thought we were doing pretty well, somehow, got the awning down, only lost one spring near the top somewhere in the yard--Tightened one bolt(wondered if it might have something to do with the recent drug testing/firing). Getting ready to put it up, DW flips the up/down switch before I had the stick in the strap. Must have set the record for closing the awning. ZIP, up she went--very fast very loud. We laughed for a bit, no one was hurt, learned a lesson. That stick thing is pretty critical.


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey 37 action

happy for you and the wife on new outback. that awning can be quick to retrack on you if that hook slips out, i bet it was loud when it hit. well just use it a lot and it will be easier every time congats again and happy camping.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Yup, been there done that.









It only takes once, and from then on, you have the strap in hand when you flip the lever.

Congrats on the trailer!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There was this story about someone that used the strap as a lease for the dog when they were sitting outside. Went to put up the awning and forgot to grab the strap when the spring was released. All of a sudden the dog had a birds eye view of the camp ground. I don't think the dog was hurt but it sounded a bit like dogie bungee jumping


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Another lesson learned the hard way........ If the awning has to be out to open the window, BE SURE to close the window before putting the awning up


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> There was this story about someone that used the strap as a lease for the dog when they were sitting outside. Went to put up the awning and forgot to grab the strap when the spring was released. All of a sudden the dog had a birds eye view of the camp ground. I don't think the dog was hurt but it sounded a bit like dogie bungee jumping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel sorry for the dog...but I'd sure love to have seen that.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I can just see it now....Yip, Yip, Yipeeeeeeeee!









Mark


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

LOL! I would have paid good money to see that dog fly. Good thing it wasn't one of the 5vers.

On my previous camper I broke the arm when the awning flew up like that. An expensive lesson to learn.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Speaking from experience- do not try to retract your awning in the middle of a storm. You may end up like that dog.

I tried this last year in the middle of the night. After about 1/2 hour of getting totally soaked in my PJs, I managed to lower the front all the way down and tie it off.

Lesson learned. I now always use tie downs no matter what the forecast.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I put mine up and the strap rolled into the awning....

Had a really hard time getting it back down!!!

Live and Learn

Gary


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Those awning can be dangerous. If you ever try to replace an old awning be very careful, last year i was helping my father in law to change his awning. He forgot to loosen one spring, (there was 2, one at each side). When we got the spring out, BANG, the spring unloaded like a gun hitting one of my finger (i almost lose my finger !!!) .









so be carefull.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Why would anybody tie the dog to the awning. Should tie him to the truck bumper like I do.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

76 Cougar, Would that be the front or the back bumper?


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Depends on how big the dog is


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Noooo! A twister has Toto! Oh, wait, it's just the awning. Whew.


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

what does everyone do with that awning cord while at the campsite. I tried to throw it on top but it kept blowing off. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just don't tie your dog to it









I pull mine to one end and wrap it around the support leg. Not really a good look but it keeps it out of the way.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I slide it over to the side my fixture cord runs down and wrap it around to help hold the cord.Been thinking about velcro to hold the end of it.
Lawton


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

76 cougar said:


> velcro to hold the end of it.
> [snapback]36358[/snapback]​


I like that idea


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sliding the strap over to one of the poles is what the guy did on the PDI. Probably a good idea.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Slide it out the end and put it in compartment.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I slide mine to the leg at the front of TT and wrap it around the leg and tuck it under the 
release lever it stays put for us
Don


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

kkfbaloo37 said:


> Just brought our 25RSS home yesterday. Anyways thought we were doing pretty well, somehow, got the awning down, only lost one spring near the top somewhere in the yard--Tightened one bolt(wondered if it might have something to do with the recent drug testing/firing). Getting ready to put it up, DW flips the up/down switch before I had the stick in the strap. Must have set the record for closing the awning. ZIP, up she went--very fast very loud. We laughed for a bit, no one was hurt, learned a lesson. That stick thing is pretty critical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...did it Saturday. Thanks fully it was only a Quarter out when I did it. Should have seen me trying to hold it and make my way over to the strap dangling in the middle. no way I was gonna reach it so I finally bit the bullet and let it fly....no damage..except to my pride


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL, poor little fella probablt kept up for a mile or two...........


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Things like that should not happen to dogs, cats deserve such a fate!!!

I wonder if the camper that 'let the dog fly' was a Griswold?

Jason


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I slide the strap to one side, lay it down in the track, then put the helper bar on top. When time to close I remove the bar, remove the strap and hold on tight.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

On our 21RS the door can't be opened all the way when the awning is out, it hits the awning strut. So I remove the strap, wrap it around the awning strut a few times where the door hits and use the extra to tie the door open so it doesn't blow closed. I lay the helper bar in the "U" of the strut so it doesn't get lost.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One thing I really like about the Outback (although I'm sure other manufacturers have adopted it, too) is the curved corner on the top of the door. Not only does it provide strength to an area that typically breaks at the joint, but it won't snag and tear the awning. Our old Prowler had a standard square corner in that location and we ripped many an awning because of it.


----------

